# spotting scope



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am looking in to getting me a spotting scope for an upcoming elk hunt this fall. I don't have the money for a swarovski, leica, or zeiss type scopes. I was just wondering if any of you had any recommendations for a scope under the 1000 dollar range. Any help would be appreciated, thanks...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nikon Fieldscope III, or Fieldscope III ED. If you keep your eyes open you can find factory refurbished scopes from time to time for good prices. I am not a big fan of the entry level Nikons, like the Earth & Sky, but the Fieldscope III is extremely high quality and has served me well.

Nikon invented Extra-low Dispersion (ED) glass, which Swaro and other high end manufacturers often call HD or other acronyms in their most expensive models.

Here is about what they go for retail:
http://www.opticsplanet.net/nikon-spott ... -60mm.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure and get ahold of treehugnhuntr; he has some sort of connection, likely the treehugger mafia :mrgreen: , to a wholesaler; he may be able to get you a dealio.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

In fact, I have an even better deal. I bought a Nikon pro-staff kit for myself about 3 months ago. It's the 20-60x82mm.

Well, I got greedy and dropped some coin on a Zeiss Diascope a few days ago and so now the Nikon is for sale.

I have literally used the Nikon for about 30 minutes.

I'll let it go for *$450*. It comes with a tri-pod and scope coat.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like my Leupold Gold Ring, 12-40 x 60. It is a great scope, packs easily, gathers light well, and is crisp and clear. For well under $1,000 you can have an HD model with case and accessories. It also comes with one of the best warranties in the business. (Beware of the rumor that the big 3, Swarovski, Zeiss and Leica, are going to 10 year warranties, if they havn't already) I have used Swaros, Zeiss and Leicas, but the Leupold has served me very well.


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr, i sent you a PM


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

All ya all are rich!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My motto is "Only cry once". Hold out for a good one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> My motto is "Only cry once". Hold out for a good one.


So, when are you going to buy a recurve since you're "holding out for a good one"? :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > My motto is "Only cry once". Hold out for a good one.
> ...


Didn't I tell you? I am getting one as soon as I get back from Japan.


----------

